# Besoin d'aide pour mon iMac G5...



## Velda (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Après avoir parcouru le forum, je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème et j'ai besoin d'aide!

Hier mon iMac s'est bloqué et après redemarrage je me suis retrouvée avec la fameuse page avec le point d'interrogation au milieu.
J'ai tenté un démarrage avec la touche Alt, sans succès ...
Donc ce matin, j'ai essayé de redémarrer avec le DVD Install et la touche C, je parviens à arriver sur la fenêtre utilitaire, mais lorsque je selectionne le disque, d'une part l'onglet "réparer" n'est pas opérationnel...et si je me sert de l'onglet "Vérifier le disque" (le seul en gras), voici ce que j'obtiens comme message:

_Vérifier les autorisations pour "Mac Os X install Disc 1"
Erreur: Aucun paquet valide 

Vérification des autorisations terminée_

Là je suis franchement larguée et bien sûr je n'ai pas fait ma sauvegarde depuis 15 jours :rose:

Si vous aviez une idée ce serait vraiment top 

Merci d'avance 

P.S: je précise pour les explications techniques que ne n'y connais pas grand chose...


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

Salut.

Le point d'interrogation au démarrage signifie qu'aucun système valide n'a été trouvé.

S'agissant de la véfication tentée, je m'étonne du message obtenu : n'aurais-tu pas accidentellement choisi le DVD plutôt que le disque dur ?

Sinon, pour parer au plus pressé, il faudrait avoir un second mac et un cable firewire 6 broche pour connecter les deux machines et récupérer les données non sauvegardées.

quelques infos ici : http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html


----------



## Velda (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour Da Capo 

J'ai bien selectionné le DD  et pas le DVD install mais rien n'y fait...j'ai même essayé de faire  la même chose avec le CD d'installation livré à la base avec l'iMac qui tournait sous OS 10.3 et toujours le même message quand je selectionne le disque dur 

J'ai un mac book pro avec 10.5.4, est-ce qu'en procédant comme tu me l'indiques avec le fire wire 6 broches je peux récupérer des dossiers sur cet iMac "possédé" qui lui est en 10.4 ?

En tous cas merci pour ton aide


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

oui, si le disque du iMac est lisible (partons du principe que seul le système est corrompu) alors tu pourras le parcourir comme un quelconque disque dur externe.

allez hop, au boulot


----------



## Velda (28 Juillet 2008)

Je suis allée voir sur ton lien mais je voudrais m'assurer que j'ai bien compris (en plus il faut que je vérifie que j'ai bien le bon câble FW):

Je connecte mon mac book allumé avec le câble sur mon iMac éteint, puis je démarre l'iMac avec la touche T enfoncée...désolée d'insister mais je ne voudrais pas planter aussi mon mac book car là ce serait carrément le cauchemard, bien qu'il me reste en réserve un antique iBook G3 qui lui d'ailleurs ne m'a jamais causé de soucis :love:

Je crois que les mac étaient plus fiable à cette époque


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

tu as bien compris le principe.

au bout de quelques secondes, le logo firewire doit apparaître sur l'écran du iMac, tandis que le disque dur du iMac apparaîtra sur le bureau du macbook.

je n'ai jamais eu aucun écho de problèmes rencontrés durant ce type d'opération.


----------



## Velda (28 Juillet 2008)

Merci Da Capo 

Je n'ai pas le câble fire wire nécessaire mais j'en aurais un dans la journée...en attendant j'ai tenté de relier le mac book et l'iMac avec un câble éthernet et rien n'apparait sur le bureau du mac book  
On vient de me dire sur un autre post (même problème sur un mac book...) que cela signifiait que mon disque dur était mort  à ton avis?


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

non, pour moi ce diagnostic est trop hâtif : pour que le iMac apparaisse via ethernet il faudrait que le système soit chargé et que la configuration réseau le soit. Ce n'est pas le cas. Donc, on ne peut absolument pas conclure à cette étape.

rassurée ?


----------



## Velda (28 Juillet 2008)

Oui un peu  mais comme  il y a un an c'était la carte mère qui m'a lachée sur cette sal....de machine ... cela relève peut être plus de l'exorciseur 

Enfin je rigole, mais je voudrais bien trouver une solution car c'est galère pour le boulot


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

Velda a dit:


> Oui un peu  mais comme  il y a un an c'était la carte mère qui m'a lachée sur cette sal....de machine ... cela relève peut être plus de l'exorciseur
> 
> Enfin je rigole, mais je voudrais bien trouver une solution car c'est galère pour le boulot



Ne compte pas sur moi pour débarquer en soutane 
les seuls signes de croix que je fais c'est en jouant au morpion 

Sinon, il doit y avoir quelques membres de macgé habitant sur des îles où le vaudou est une pratique courante : une commande de poupée express peut toujours être envisagée.

Ou contacter CarodeDakar ? un marabout, ça marche à distance non ?


----------



## Velda (28 Juillet 2008)

Bon en attendant le marabout ...on va tenter la connexion via fire wire tout à heure... on verra bien ce que cela donne 

Enfin si un sorcier vaudou adepte de la Pomme a une l'idée lumineuse, il est le bienvenu


----------



## Velda (28 Juillet 2008)

Ah! Da Capo,
J'avais oublié ce dernier indice, on ne sait jamais même sans la soutane tu peux avoir une révélation 
J'ai aussi essayé en désespoir de cause de réinstaller Tiger et quand j'arrive à la partie sélectionner le volume de destination pour installer le logiciel et bien là aussi rien apparait ...est-il normal de ne pas trouver traçe du dd 

Promis, je te laisse déjeuner en paix


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

Pas de souci, je navigue entre lessives, pliage, repas, bricolage&#8230; bref -> je passe souvent devant ma machine et j'attends moi-même une réponse&#8230;

Le fait que le dvd d'installation de tiger ne veuillent pas voir le DD est inquiétant, j'en conviens. Mais, si je m'appuie sur ton premier message et la réponse que tu m'as faite, le disque peut toujours être choisi dans Utilitaire de Disque.
Nous nous sommes bien compris, n'est-ce pas ?

Sinon, tu m'as parlé d'un ibook G3 (increvable n'est-ce pas ? le notre a bientôt 8 ans). Il est toujours sous os 9 ? Cela pourrait peut être nous aider si vraiment tout coince.


----------



## Velda (28 Juillet 2008)

Oui je confirme, dans Utlitaire  je trouve trace de mon DD ce qui ne me sert pas à grand chose quand je le selectionne, mais bon....

Par contre je suis bien d'accord, que rien ne vaut un iBook G3  C'était mieux construit et bien plus costaud, le mien tourne toujours comme un horloge sous Classic ce qui me permet d'avoir accès à d'anciennes applications OS 9. 
Je voulais m'en séparer lorsque j'ai acheté le MacBook Pro...mais je suis bien contente de l'avoir gardé 

Tout à l'heure, essai FW mode Target, rien que le nom ça me fait peur


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

Velda a dit:


> Tout à l'heure, essai FW mode Target, rien que le nom ça me fait peur



Tu as toute l'après-midi pour faire du yoga au soleil.


----------



## Velda (28 Juillet 2008)

Me revoilou  Oui je sais c'est rapide mais je viens d'avoir mon cordon fire wire, alors zou je file relier les deux compères et je fais le démarrage de l'iMac comme indiqué...verdict: rien n'apparait sur le bureau du MacBook  et une belle icône jaune orangée taille xl apparait sur l'écran bleu (et muet) du iMac et elle se ballade un peu partout :mouais:  je ne suis pas sûre que c'est ce qu'on attendait....

Yoga tu dis? ... pourquoi pas sieste :love:


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

longue sieste&#8230; active 

bref, le logo se présente bien mais le disque ne monte pas. mouaih&#8230;

pour le principe,  peux-tu essayer de démarrer le iMac en maintenant les touches Pomme et S

à priori, l'écran noir va se remplir d'une série de texte abscons (certains en couleur).

dès que le remplissage se sera terminé, écrirs ça : attention le  clavier passe en qwerty 


```
diskutil list
```

et valider par Entrée.

cela nous donnera la liste des volumes/partitions que je t'invite à recopier scrupuleusement.

pour finir et éteindre la bête :


```
shutdown
```

et valider par Entrée.

On avisera ensuite.


----------



## Velda (28 Juillet 2008)

Pendant ma sieste, j'ai appelé un service de maintenance informatique agréé Apple et en leur expliquant mes soucis, ils craignent que le disque dur soit HS, voir la carte mère (ce serait la deuxième fois :mouais ...je leur dépose le colis Mercredi matin pour exploration des entrailles 

Merci pour ton aide Da Capo  je te dirais quel est le verdict dès que j'ai des news


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

ok

bonne soirée.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

C'est ça qui me fait le plus peur sur mon Mac: que le disque dur lâche, ou encore pire: la carte mère. J'espère avoir de la chance...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon macbook, j'ai fait la mise à jour de 10.5.1 VERS 10.5.4 il y a 2 jours, je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport.
En tout cas c'est arrivé après avoir travaillé sur Logic pendant quelques heures, subitement il ne pouvait plus calculer, ni lire la séquence. J'ai ensuite essayé de démarrer une autre application et là pas moyen, il ne la retrouvait pas. Puis je l'ai éteint normalement, en me disant disant qu'il avait peut-être un peu chauffé et après plus moyen de le redémarrer, les mêmes symptômes que Velda sont apparus, j'ai fait tous les forums depuis les 3 dernières années, avec les solutions fichiers .pkg à copier dans le dossier library/receipt (ce que je n'ai pu faire ne pouvant avoir accès à l'icône HD), démarrage depuis DVD d'install', touche <pomme>+<s>, touche <T> pour copier les données sur un autre mac, touche <alt>, rien n'y fait !
S'il reste encore un espoir sur d'éventuelles options, avant de déclarer mon disque HD "MORT", ce serait formidable, ça fait quelques semaines que je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde, autant dire que si je perds mes dernières réalisations je :rateau:.
D'AVANCE MERCI.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

Pas la peine, le disque HD est mort.
En effet un petit détail de plus, si le disque fait un léger bruit de claquement au démarrage, c'est qu'il est cuit, pas la peine de perdre plus de temps il faut le changer  (prix de la réparation 349 et toutes les données sont perdues).
On m'a dit que pour récupérer les donnés du disque dur, le tarif pouvait varier d'une centaine d'euros à 1500 !!!!!! en fonction de la panne.
Est-ce que quelqu'un connaitrait des gens qui font ça pour un tarif intéressant ? 

Moi qui croit que mac c'est du solide depuis plus de 10ans :hein:....


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Juillet 2008)

Le Mac, c'est du solide. c'est très robuste.

Seulement, ton HD l'était un peu moins. Paix à son âme.
Il faut IMPÉRATIVEMENT faire des sauvegardes régulières de son sytème (par exemple via Time Machine). Ensuite tu t'en achètes un nouveau, en ayant le coeur léger sachant que tu ne perds pas "vraiment" tes données... Et tu peux toruver des disques dur de très bonne qualité pour moins de 1500.


----------



## Velda (31 Juillet 2008)

Désolée pour toi mzkbx, par contre le prix pour ton DD me semble super cher... 

Pour mon iMac, c'est confirmé DD raide mort aussi! Il a bien voulu redémarrer hier durant quelques minutes précieuses pour sauvegarder l'essentiel et rideau :mouais: J'ai trouvé une personne qui fait entre autre  de la maintenance sur site, uniquement sur les mac et elle m'a annoncé 50 TTC pour un disque dur de 250 go (le 160 d'origine sur mon iMac est quasiment au même prix!). Il faudra bien sûr que je rajoute la main d'oeuvre mais cela ne devrait pas arriver aux prix que l'on t'a annoncé  Les DD sur un MacBook Pro sont peut être plus cher, mais tout de même...
Mon iMac part Mardi chez son infirmière, j'en profite d'ailleurs pour lui faire installer une petite carte airport pendant qu'il aura le ventre ouvert , et je devrais le récuperer dans la semaine 

J'espère que tu pourras trouver une solution pour récuperer tes données, bon courage


----------



## Velda (7 Août 2008)

L'iMac G5 est de retour, disque dur tout neuf, carte airport en prime et un câble de moins sur le bureau 

J'espère qu'il est reparti pour une paire d'années


----------

